# Garage kitset 1/64



## taznz (Feb 24, 2012)

Gidday : just a question regarding 1/64 garage diorama kitsets and where i could get them. I live in new zealand and have come up blank..im in no way a model builder so scratch building is not an option. I am pretty sure ill have to go to 1/24 scale but most of my collection is 1/64 and room is also an issue. any help much appreciated.

cheers
Scott
New Zealand


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I beleive you will more than likely have to go on line.
Try the Diorama section under diecast and ask there. 
RIchard


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey taznz
Try this place.- http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/jli/jli498.htm


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

You may want to try this website.
http://www.garagecollectibles.com/
Richard


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

See this seller's eBay Store:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Foam-Board-...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3374e496d7


----------

